# IBOOK G3 et video sur le net



## krusty (3 Mars 2010)

Salut les amish!
Bon j'ai pas pigé pourquoi il n'y a que 2 pages dispo dans le forum "ibook et powerbook"... remise à 0???
Bah j'voulais juste savoir si des possesseurs de G3 800 pouvaient lire de la video sur le net (daily ou youtube) sans que ça lag à donf, becauz moi j'ai un g3 800 avec tiger et 640Mo de sdram et impossible de regarder correctement les p'tites videos en stream sur le net...
Voilu! :style:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

bonjour 

même certains en snow leopard  sur macintel 2010 et flash 10 ont du mal !
alors avec du matosse obsolete ...


------

 en passant si tu regardes bien la section 
en BAS tu  as des options d'affichage !
 la plus large deploie.... *223* pages


en passant 2 
*video sur le net*
 ca veut dire...internet donc section internet
( où il y a des tonnes de sujets là dessus)


table d'orientation des  forums macgeneration


----------



## krusty (3 Mars 2010)

obsolete...obsolete... ok mais la qualité des composants de mon g3 est largement superieure au china matoss à 2 des derniers imac...non mais oh!:rose:
ok merci pour les reponses j'avais mal vu...  j'vais voir si y'a moyen de booster un peu mon ptérausorus ibookus...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Non ça lag c'est normal. Le mieux c'est de récupérer le fichier en cache et de le lire ensuite avec vlc. Suivant la taille de la vidéo, ce sera un peu moins lent.


----------

